# pre-draft measurments



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*2000-2005 pre-draft measurments*

I don’t know about everyone, but I like to know the true measurables that take place at the pre-draft each year. I wonder why hoopshype or some other doesn’t compile a yearly list and have it as a web link… I’d think it would generate some hits.

Anyways, I googled a bit on this and came up with camp attendees numbers from the last 6 years. Rather then list every player, I’m only going to list those that have carved out a decent role in the league. All height measurements are barefoot. If a player attended more then one pre-draft, I list their first appearance. If a player plays at more then one position, I list what I feel is their best. Obviously not ever player shows up to the pre-draft, so if anyone can help fill in those gaps I’d appreciate it.

*2000 - Name – Weight – Height – Vert Reach – Wingspan*

Primoz Brezec (C) – 243 – 7’0.75 - 8’11.5 – 7’2
Speedy Claxton (PG) - 166 – 5’10.5 – 7’9 – 6’0
Jamal Crawford (SG) – 175 – 6’4.5 – 8’4.5 – 6’10
Marko Jarik (PG) – 210 – 6’6.5 – 8’4.5 – 6’9
Kenyon Martin (PF) 234 - 6'8.75 -8'10.5 - 6'11.5
Desmond Mason (SF) 224 - 6'6 - 8'7 - 7'0
Chris Mihm (C) - 265 - 6'11 - 9'1 - 7'2.5
Darius Miles (SF) - 202 - 6'8 - 8'11.5 - 7'2"
Mike Miller (SG) - 211 6'7.5 - 9'2 - 6'9.5
Morris Peterson (SG) - 218 - 6'6.25 - 8'6.5 - 6'10
Joel Przybilla (C) – 243 - 7'0 - 9'0.5 - 7'2
Quentin Richardson (SG) - 223 - 6'5.5 - 8'4 - 7'0.5
Stromile Swift (PF) – 220 - 6'9.5 - 9'0 - 7'2.5
Michael Redd (SG) – 214 – 6’4.75 – 8’4 – 6’9

*2001 - Name – Weight – Height – Wingspan*

Gilbert Arenas (PG) – 199 – 6’2– 6’9.5
Jarron Collins (PF) – 252 – 6’9.25 – 7’3
Trenton Hassell (SG) – 205 – 6’4 – 6’8
Bobby Simmons (SG) – 235 - 6’6.25 – 7’0.25

*2002 - Name – Weight – Height – Vert Reach – Wingspan*

Carlos Boozer (PF) – 258 – 6’7.75 – 9’1.5 - 7’2.25 
Carron Butler (SG) – 222 - 6’5.25 – 8’7.5 – 6’11.5
Mike Dunleavy (SF) – 230 – 6’8 – 8’10 – 6’9
Melvin Ely (PF) – 240 – 6’9 – 9’3 – 7’4
Drew Gooden (PF) – 227 – 6’8.75 – 8’10.5 – 7’0.5
Udonis Haslem (PF) - 250 - 6’6.75 – 8’10 – 6’10
Nene Hilario (PF) – 253 – 6’9.25 – 9’1 – 7’4.5
Jared Jeffries (PF) – 230 – 6’10 – 9’1 – 7’0.5
Freddy Jones (SG) – 218 – 6’2.5 – 8’4 – 6’11
Yao Ming (C) – 296 – 7’5 – 9’7 – 7’4.75
Ronald Murry (SG) – 197 – 6’3 – 8’4.5 – 6’7.5
Kareem Rush (SG) – 199 – 6’4.75 – 8’7.5 – 6’9.75
John Salmons (SG) – 207 – 6’5.5 – 8’8 – 6’10.25
Amare Stoudamire (PF) – 233 – 6’8.5 – 9’0.5 – 7’1.75
Chris Wilcox (PF) – 218 – 6’8.25 – 8’11.5 – 7’1

*2003 - Name – Weight – Height – Vert Reach – Wingspan*

Carmelo Anthony (SF) – 233 - 6’6.25 – 8’9.5 – 7’0
Chris Bosh (PF) - 225 – 6’10.25 – 9’1 – 7’3.5
Marquis Daniels (SG) – 198 – 6’5.25 – 8’7.5 – 6’10
TJ Ford (PG) – 162 – 5’11 – 7’9.5 – 5’11.5
Kirk Hinrich (PG) – 186 – 6’2.75 – 8’2.5 – 6’6
Josh Howard (SF) – 202 – 6’5.25 - 8’9.5 – 7’2
Chris Kaman (C) – 252 – 6’11 – 9’2.5 – 6’11.75
Kyle Korver (SF) – 211 – 6’6.25 – 8’6.5 – 6’9.5
Darko Milicic (C) – 250 – 6’11.5 – 9’3.5 – 7’5 
Jameer Nelson (PG) – 193 – 5’11 – 7’9.5 – 6’2
Luke Ridnour (PG) – 167 – 6’1 – 7’11.5 – 6’3
Dwayne Wade (SG) – 212- 6’3.75 - 8’6 – 6’10
Luke Walton (SF) - 235 – 6’7.75 – 8’8 – 6’8.5
David West (PF) – 226 – 6’8.25 – 9’0.5 – 7’4.25 

*2004 - Name – Weight – Height – Vert Reach – Wingspan*

Josh Childress (SG) – 196 – 6’5.75 – 8’9 – 6’11
Luol Deng (SF) – 220 – 6’7 – 9’0.5 – 7’0.5
Chris Duhon (PG) – 193 – 6’0 – 8’2 – 6’6.5
Ryan Gomes (PF) – 248 – 6’6.5 – 8’10.5 – 7’2
Ben Gordon (SG) – 192 – 6’1 – 8’3 – 6’8.5
Devin Harris (PG) – 170 – 6’1.75 – 8’2.5 – 6’7.5
Dwight Howard (PF) – 240 – 6’9 – 9’3.5 – 7’4.5
Andre Iguaodala (SG) – 217 – 6’5.75 – 8’9.5 – 6’11.5
Al Jefferson (PF) – 263 – 6’8.25 – 9’2 – 7’2.5
Shaun Livingston (PG) – 186 – 6’6.25 – 8’9.5 – 6’11
Emeka Okafor (PF) – 257 – 6’8.75 – 9’2.5 – 7’4
JR Smith (SG) – 227 – 6’5.5 – 8’8 – 6’10
Josh Smith (SF) – 221 – 6’7 – 8’10.5 – 7’0
Beno Udrih (PG) – 199 – 6’2.5 – 8’2 – 6’4.5
Delonte West (PG) – 183 – 6’1.5 – 8’3.5 – 6’6

*2005 - Name – Weight – Height – Vert Reach – Wingspan*

Andrew Bogut (C) – 250 – 6’11 – 9’2.5 – 7’3
Ike Diogu (PF) – 255 – 6’6.5 – 9’1 – 7’3.5
Ramond Felton (PG) – 199 – 5’11.5 – 8’5.5 – 6’4.25
Channing Frye (PF) – 244 – 6’9.5 – 9’2.5 – 7’2.5
Danny Granger (SF) – 225 – 6’7.5 – 8’7 – 7’1.5
Jarrett Jack (PG) – 198 – 6’2.5 – 8’4 – 6’7.5
Chris Paul (PG) – 178 – 5’11.75 – 7’9 – 6’4.25
Martell Webster (SG) – 230 – 6’6 – 8’10 – 6’11
Deron Williams (PG) – 202 – 6’1.75 – 8’2 – 6’6.25
Marvin Williams (SF) – 228 – 6’7 – 9’0 – 7’3.5 

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

There is no way that Mike Miller has a vertical reach higher then Darius Miles....something is wrong with those numbers.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> There is no way that Mike Miller has a vertical reach higher then Darius Miles....something is wrong with those numbers.


I rechecked my list and I relayed what they had correctly. Maybe they marked it down wrong :whoknows:

STOMP


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: pre-draft measurements*

Here's another way to look at it. Does this tell us anything except that there has been a lack of good centers compared to the other positions? Does it give us a clue as to what kind of pre draft measurements to look for when predicting success?



> *Name – Position – Weight – Height – Vert Reach – Wingspan*
> 
> Gilbert Arenas (PG) – 199 – 6’2– 6’9.5
> Speedy Claxton (PG) - 166 – 5’10.5 – 7’9 – 6’0
> ...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: pre-draft measurements*

yeah i cant wait for shaq to retire now so the game can change


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

> Primoz Brezec (C) – 243 – 7’0.75 - 8’1.5 – 7’2


Either that's a typo of Brezec has a 2 foot long neck.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

gambitnut said:


> Here's another way to look at it. Does this tell us anything except that there has been a lack of good centers compared to the other positions? Does it give us a clue as to what kind of pre draft measurements to look for when predicting success?


These measurements give me some sort of a bearing to judge/discuss players by. Some number crunching reveals the averages of players in the league, which I think is interesting to judge the draftees against.

PG (16) av height 6'1.5 - lbs 186.9 - wingspan 6'5.4
SG (19) 6'4.9 - 210 - 6'10.2
SF (11) 6'6.9 - 221 - 7'0.0
PF (19) 6'8.6 - 242 - 7'2.3
C (7) 7'0.3 - 257 - 7'2.7 



Verro said:


> Either that's a typo of Brezec has a 2 foot long neck.


oops... it was a typo. His Vertical Reach should have been listed at 8'11.5... I'll edit that now

STOMP


----------

